# AeroMatic Oven??



## Coram Deo

Has Anybody heard or tried the AeroMatic Oven?







Does anybody know if it is as GOOD as it claims to be?

Our Microwave Broke, and We would love to get a STEAM OVEN by Sharp but $1200.00 is alittle to high and the AeroMatic Oven is suppose to be simliar but at $84.00

Does anybody know?

It can be found here at..

AeroMatic Oven @ Pleasant Hill Grain


----------



## caoclan

Looks like something Ron Popeil would sell on an infomercial.






"Just set it... and forget it!"


----------



## Coram Deo

Funny but not helpful..... 

Anybody else...




caoclan said:


> Looks like something Ron Popeil would sell on an infomercial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Just set it... and forget it!"


----------



## DMcFadden

Ron Popeil? How old school. That was my generation. I thought you guys were all into Billy Mays?






What does Billy say about the Aero-Matic?


----------



## Coram Deo

I don't watch TV, I don't watch Infomercials, and I don't own a TV... So I am unsure......

Any REAL opinions....


----------



## caoclan

thunaer said:


> I don't watch TV, I don't watch Infomercials, and I don't own a TV... So I am unsure......
> 
> Any REAL opinions....



If you don't watch TV how did you hear about the Aeromatic Oven??? Sorry, I'll try to make that the last joke. I actually haven't heard of the oven.


----------



## Grymir

Hi Thunaer! I'm a real Chef by trade (that means i didn't go to a fancy foo-foo french cooking school, I learned at home growing up and worked my way up in the restaurant business, esp. with an Italian chef who trained me well and let me run his business).

I've never heard of it before, but it sound o. k. Don't believe all the hype on it though. Its just an alternative way to cook food. I googled it and found this website Turbo Oven - Economical, Safe, Fast, Healthy It was nice to have a size reference to see how big it is. But she said it took 50 mins to cook the unstuffed chicken, which is the same for my normal oven. (I do use real convection ovens at work, and their description of a convection oven is a little off. A real convection oven is just a real oven that has a fan to blow the air around. It doesn't blow heated air as the only heat source). 

I saw a gazzilion health benefits. That was the hype part I'm talking about. The stuff about cooking frozen meats isn't accurate either. It would still be raw in the middle and crispy done on the outside. On the positive side, I think it would be a great way to cook meats and veggies. Giving them a different flavor and aroma. I am assuming that its well constructed and does the heating part as they say.

The sharp steam oven is a different bread of animal. its just a glorified toaster oven that blows steam. It too would have its benifits and downfalls. Great for veggies and fish. But $1,200!! You could buy a real proffesional steamer for that price. Heck, a real convection oven too!!

It comes down to taste and cooking style. I grew up learning to cook at home, so I am more prone to cook things in a more traditional way. But these kitchen gagets are nice to use every once in a while. (George Forman Burgers are great!! esp in the middle of winter)

I hope this helps - grymir


----------



## Coram Deo

Internet Research for Microwave replacements......



caoclan said:


> thunaer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't watch TV, I don't watch Infomercials, and I don't own a TV... So I am unsure......
> 
> Any REAL opinions....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't watch TV how did you hear about the Aeromatic Oven??? Sorry, I'll try to make that the last joke. I actually haven't heard of the oven.
Click to expand...


----------



## Coram Deo

Grymir,

So, what would be a great alternative to the microwave oven.... We have been wanting to do away with our for some time and now that it broke it is a perfect time... But we want a alternative replacement... Something that heats quickly like a microwave and something to warm things quickly like left over pizza....

We are not big on the whole microwave idea and after much research believe it can cause all sort of health risk.. So we want to get some kind of alternative....

As a chef by trade, what would you recommend?




Grymir said:


> Hi Thunaer! I'm a real Chef by trade (that means i didn't go to a fancy foo-foo french cooking school, I learned at home growing up and worked my way up in the restaurant business, esp. with an Italian chef who trained me well and let me run his business).
> 
> I've never heard of it before, but it sound o. k. Don't believe all the hype on it though. Its just an alternative way to cook food. I googled it and found this website Turbo Oven - Economical, Safe, Fast, Healthy It was nice to have a size reference to see how big it is. But she said it took 50 mins to cook the unstuffed chicken, which is the same for my normal oven. (I do use real convection ovens at work, and their description of a convection oven is a little off. A real convection oven is just a real oven that has a fan to blow the air around. It doesn't blow heated air as the only heat source).
> 
> I saw a gazzilion health benefits. That was the hype part I'm talking about. The stuff about cooking frozen meats isn't accurate either. It would still be raw in the middle and crispy done on the outside. On the positive side, I think it would be a great way to cook meats and veggies. Giving them a different flavor and aroma. I am assuming that its well constructed and does the heating part as they say.
> 
> The sharp steam oven is a different bread of animal. its just a glorified toaster oven that blows steam. It too would have its benifits and downfalls. Great for veggies and fish. But $1,200!! You could buy a real proffesional steamer for that price. Heck, a real convection oven too!!
> 
> It comes down to taste and cooking style. I grew up learning to cook at home, so I am more prone to cook things in a more traditional way. But these kitchen gagets are nice to use every once in a while. (George Forman Burgers are great!! esp in the middle of winter)
> 
> I hope this helps - grymir


----------



## Iconoclast

Years ago I bought a from american harvestor an air oven.
It was fast and the food tasted great.
The problem was a flaw in the motor that turned the fan, the small rubber belts would constantly break.
We could not keep them working.


----------



## Grymir

Hi Thunaer.
I would probably get a big toaster oven that has elements on the top and bottom. I say big because you want a big one, not a little dinky one. It would act like an oven and it heats quickly.

The problem is that we get used to the quickness of a microwave. That's the hard part to overcome. It just takes breaking in new cooking habits, and getting rid of old. I so agree on no microwave. We like old fashioned cooking in our house. It takes longer but is worth it. But I won't deceive you, we do have a micro. The only thing i use it for is reheating some leftovers for a midnight snack. Some of my wife's good cooking. I would never blaspheme pizza by putting it in it. Into the oven it goes, I don't care how long it takes.

There is no replacement for a micro for speed, but there are options for better results.
The toaster oven I talked about above is what I would recommend. Some of the 'new fangled' appliances are o.k., but the post by Iconoclast above is very typical with alot of them.

I'm sorry I don't have a miricle device that will work. But I want to speak the truth. Even at work, I never use a microwave, But there I can have the ovens on at almost all times.


----------

